# Writing Goals



## pmmg (May 7, 2017)

Do you have any? Big or small, write them here and lets live up to them.

I am currently working on my current goal, which I made to a writer friend of another time. I wanted to add just 10 pages in a story that is currently not coming out without a lot of difficulty, and make a pod cast of one of my already finished works. I also have as another goal to get a story published for pay on a site a friend pushed me towards a while ago. 

So there are my goals. 10 pages, Podcast, published on Daily Science Fiction in the relatively near future.

I will let you know when they are complete. 

Yourself?


----------



## skip.knox (May 7, 2017)

1. Write a new novel this year, to where it's ready to send to an editor.
2. Get _Goblins at the Gates_ accepted by an agent OR self-publish it by end of year

Those are my two big ones. I'm pretty comfortable now with nearer goals such as writing N pages in M days. But I do have some tasks that nag at me that I know need attention but writing the novel keeps being more interesting. But I'll add them to the list.

3. Hire someone to re-vamp the Altearth web site
4. Figure out MailChimp to where it can manage a subscriber list
5. Self-publish _Mad House_
6. Re-publish _The Garden of Hugo Vuerloz_ (but that means doing a serious editing pass on it and I'm afraid if I start I'll decide it's terrible and must be rewritten entirely, so I'm reluctant to open that door)

That's obviously more than I can get done this year.


----------



## ThinkerX (May 8, 2017)

I begin each new year with a schedule for writing.

This years schedule included:

1 - rewrite and edit of the long novella/short novel 'Empire: Country' by April (done, though a couple days late),

2 - writing 'Reset,' a extremely grim ultra far-future novelette for the April NaNo (done, but it went from 15,000 to 20,000 words, and took me a week longer to finish);

3 - rewrite and expansion of 'Labyrinth: Seed,' a 90-100K novel, hopefully to be wrapped up prior to the July NaNo (and something I have to get moving on in the next few days);

4 - Another 15,000 word novelette for the July NaNo.  I have several possibilities here: 'Yellow Apocalypse,' 'Strange Exit,' - both Lovecraftian tales - or just maybe 'Cathouse,' a fun tale with lots of naked people.  Haven't decided yet.

5 - For later summer to early fall - the first rewrite of 'Empire: Capital,' the long novella/short novel sequel to 'Empire: Country.'  If time allows, then get started with the rewrite for 'Empire: Estate,' third in the series.  

Past that, I'm not sure.


----------



## Ban (May 8, 2017)

1- Write my retro-futuristic organised crime drama,

2- Write enough short stories to create an anthology, freely downloadable

3- Extend my French reading skills to include speaking and writing.

3.5- Write a short story in French

(4) Stretch goal. Write a pen-and-paper roleplaying game set in a feudalistic post-apocalypse.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 8, 2017)

1) Self-publish my collection of short stories and poems
2) Self-publish my big fantasy novel
3) Work on my new story


----------



## Aryth (May 8, 2017)

Current goals:
1) Complete the first draft of the story I'm working on by the end of July.
2) NOT to go back and edit story until first draft is finished (or I will never complete it...)
3) Tell myself "This draft sucks, but that's okay!" whenever I cringe at it and want to give up.

That's about it for now! I've never finished a novel before so doing that would be a huge step for me.


----------



## Butterfly (May 8, 2017)

I have the first three books of a series written. I am currently editing them and I am 1/3 of the way through book 1. I plan to work through them and complete the editing. They should then be in a state where I can think about publishing them.

This year, I also plan to start book 4.


----------



## pmmg (May 8, 2017)

Aryth said:


> Current goals:
> 1) Complete the first draft of the story I'm working on by the end of July.
> 2) NOT to go back and edit story until first draft is finished (or I will never complete it...)
> 3) Tell myself "This draft sucks, but that's okay!" whenever I cringe at it and want to give up.
> ...




That about sounds like me.


----------



## Rkcapps (May 9, 2017)

My goals aren't demanding as my rehab comes first.

My memoir is currently with HarperCollins and I've asked my agent not to harass them. They'll get to it when they can.

In the meantime, I'm editing my fantasy and I've taken a break to write a challenge for this forum. There is no deadline for my fantasy because I'm constantly interrupted and I'm lucky to write an hour and focusing on any story after a hectic day doesn't always happen. I prefer to focus on providing feedback.


----------

